# Back ground morse !



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

On a UK BBC 4 TV prog about earthquakes this weekend heard FFL's HF tape in background. It was being played as they showed a satellite wizzing round the earth.(Jester)


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Like I said about the media in an earlier post elsewhere ..........if you don't know, just make it up !!

David
+

+


----------



## Worldspan (Jan 2, 2012)

*Ffl*

Long before I went to sea, I remember hearing FFL broadcasting in AM - their tape went something like this:

“Ici St Lys Radio. Transmission pour les navires en mer. Cette transmission est effectuée au niveau normal de parole pour juger la qualité des circuits.” [“for ships at sea” … “at normal speech level”]

Another thing: there was a French station (perhaps naval?) that transmitted in Morse (minus the accented letters) a French equivalent of ‘quick brown fox’.

“Voyez le brick géant que j’examine près du wharf”.

I was a bit fazed by the idea someone “examining a giant brick”! My Collins pocket dictionary was of no help whatsoever but I found out later that “brick means “brig”.

W


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

No wonder that whipper snapper Nelson got all the credit - easy if he was sinking bricks.


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

sparks69 said:


> On a UK BBC 4 TV prog about earthquakes this weekend heard FFL's HF tape in background. It was being played as they showed a satellite wizzing round the earth.(Jester)


My wife likes to listen to "Hut 33", a BBC Radio 4 comedy show about Bletchley Park (!). There are occasional bursts of well-sent Morse between "scenes" and in the introduction. The content is "243IAC RSJM" which has no obvious meaning to me. (IAC = Italian coast station?). 

73

Searcher


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Searcher, could that be one of those secret Gay codes that they used to use before their boss got locked up?

John T

PS Good to hear the BBC is still doing comedy shows on the radio.


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

trotterdotpom said:


> Searcher, could that be one of those secret Gay codes that they used to use before their boss got locked up?
> 
> John T
> 
> PS Good to hear the BBC is still doing comedy shows on the radio.


Hi John,

I think you mean "(Bona) Polari", which was a gay slang made famous by Kenneth Williams in his Julian and Sandy characters on the "Round the Horne" and "Beyond Our Ken" radio shows in the 1960s. 

As in "Oooh, Mr Horne, how lovely to vada your eek again"! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polari

Hut 33 is a modern spoof on BP, as Ultra wasn't made public until 1974 I doubt the BBC would have been satirising it back before then. 

Cheers

Searcher.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Nanti palaver, Searcher - I was referring to Turing who got himself into a bit of bother round the cottages.

Sorry, you lost me on BP and Ultra - I've been upside down too long.

John T


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

“Voyez le brick géant que j’examine près du wharf”. The French pangramme version of QBF.

I think the above was in the ITU Handbook or something similar, you know those massively thick books with tiny print that we carried (possibly some of you even bothered to do the corrections ?)
I have been trying to remember the phrase for years - thanks for that. (Thumb)


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

trotterdotpom said:


> Nanti palaver, Searcher - I was referring to Turing who got himself into a bit of bother round the cottages.
> 
> Sorry, you lost me on BP and Ultra - I've been upside down too long.
> 
> John T


Hi John,

BP = Bletchley Park

Ultra = BP's product from breaking the German radio traffic enciphered on the Enigma machine.

Cheers

S


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for that - I should have see it. I had trouble de-coding Interflora messages.

John T


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

trotterdotpom said:


> Searcher, could that be one of those secret Gay codes that they used to use before their boss got locked up?...............John T........


Apologies Sparkies all if seen before, but take a look at Swedish Peace and Arbitration Society website and go to Singing Sailor.


----------

